# Grizzly Bear didn't kill hunter.



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A few weeks ago there was a story about a Montana hunter that was killed by a Grizzly Bear.

An autopsy revealed the hunter was shot before the bear got him.

see:http://blogs.wvgazette.com/johnmccoy/2011/09/26/hunter-died-from-bullet-not-bear-autopsy-says/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to make light of a tragedy, just my mood I guess, but how did the bear get the gun ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Not to make light of a tragedy, just my mood I guess, but how did the bear get the gun ?


uh.....I'll have to read the story again.

yer killin me


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait 'till the wolves start packing, too.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like at some point even the squirrels are gona pack a .45


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Animal Farm is coming true. The animals are going to arm themselves and fight back.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

despite the humor that can be found here, it is really a sad situation. Imagine how this guy feels? He was trying to save his friend. He killed him instead. And even though the bear would have likely ended his life as well, this guy will never be able to shake all of the guilt. This story makes a great case for bear spray. Guns are great and you feel better packin a gun but spray would have been WAY better in this situation. I feel bad for the ones left behind.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Boy I don't know if bear spray is meant to or would be effective in stopping a WOUNDED grizzly....I hope I never find out. I feel bad for the young hunter. He'll have a lot weight on his shoulders and will likely never hunt or pick up a rifle again.

To all my hunting partners....if I'm ever being mauled by a wounded grizzly go ahead and pump rounds into him. I'd rather take the chance of taking one in the chest than being mauled to death by a grizzly and eating bear spray while he does it.

Sad part is it all could've been avoided if they would've properly identified the bear as grizz in the first place.


----------

